# Stopped At The Scales



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

On my way to pick up the OB on Saturday I stopped at the truck scales and aske the State Patrol officer that was there if it was legal to use the scales to weigh my trailer, he said why not, the scales are closed on weekends.

So on the way back weighed with it all hooked up and the TV weighed in at 5820 with 3/4 tank of fuel and myself and the tounge weight of the OB.
The OB came in at just over 4500 with two full propane tanks, one 12v battery and maybe 100lbs of misc. junk the wife paked in there.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

5820 sounds a little low with for that truck with tongue weight on it although the total seems within reason. Doesn't FX4 mean 4wd. My Toyota pulling my 21RS was about 6200lbs.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes, FX4 is the off road package with Rancho schocks and fancy interior (heated cloth seats are the best!)
And according to f150.net my max towing is 7,700lbs.

Unless the scale was off, that is what it said. I left the paper I wrote on in the TV.
From the OB website:

Outback Model 21RS Specifications 
Weight 4585 
Carrying Capacity 1935 
Hitch 375 
Length 22' 1 
Width 8' 
Height 10' 3 
Fresh Water 50 gal. 
Waste Water 40 gal. 
Gray Water 40 gal. 
LPG 60 
Tire Size 205/75R14C 
Rim Size 14 x 5


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thats good that they let you do that. was there an outside display that you could see the weights?


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Outside display, about 6" numbers.
Heading north the scale is also a rest area with dump station.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome to the 1% of RV owners that know their weights.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We did that too this weekend!

Truck Front Axle: 4060 lbs

Truck Back Axle: 4110 lbs

Trailer Weight (propane, two 6v batteries, 2 dirt bikes and gear):6800 lbs

We didn't bother with the tongue weight - I am sure it hasn't changed much since the last time we weighed it at 1250 lbs.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> Welcome to the 1% of RV owners that know their weights.


1% huh? i was wondering how many of us there were. im in good company i see.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I do this all the time...drive my DW crazy. I like to see the difference on the way out and on the way back.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I do this all the time...drive my DW crazy. I like to see the difference on the way out and on the way back.


And then there are those on the obsessive compulsive scale LOL


----------



## jim00592 (Feb 19, 2006)

did it on sunday truck 8155 with trailer 7100 with out. trailer 5400.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> I do this all the time...drive my DW crazy. I like to see the difference on the way out and on the way back.


And then there are those on the obsessive compulsive scale LOL
[/quote]

Quilty as charged. I also leave my GPS on when I'm driving around town....sure I know where I'm going, but I like toys.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Having a scale at my place of employment, I guess I'm spoiled, but count me as one of those who feels knowing your weights and balances is an important factor in your towing safety. I would strongly encourage everyone to get a thorough axle by axle weighing of their rigs (with and without trailer), and then take the time to understand what those numbers are telling you.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Having a scale at my place of employment, I guess I'm spoiled, but count me as one of those who feels knowing your weights and balances is an important factor in your towing safety. I would strongly encourage everyone to get a thorough axle by axle weighing of their rigs (with and without trailer), and then take the time to understand what those numbers are telling you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X2 - good advice!!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Quilty as charged. I also leave my GPS on when I'm driving around town....sure I know where I'm going, but I like toys.


ROFL. You too, eh? I'm so bad I now feel insecure driving to work (for the 578th time) without the stupid thing on.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> Quilty as charged. I also leave my GPS on when I'm driving around town....sure I know where I'm going, but I like toys.


ROFL. You too, eh? I'm so bad I now feel insecure driving to work (for the 578th time) without the stupid thing on.
[/quote]

Try using it when you drive to your parents house...mine have lived in the same house since 1961....and I still like have the GPS on.....Heheheheh..


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I do this all the time...drive my DW crazy. I like to see the difference on the way out and on the way back.


And then there are those on the obsessive compulsive scale LOL
[/quote]

Quilty as charged. I also leave my GPS on when I'm driving around town....sure I know where I'm going, but I like toys.








[/quote]

Frankly, given the option of displaying the moving map, or the MPG, I'll take the map any day!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> I do this all the time...drive my DW crazy. I like to see the difference on the way out and on the way back.


And then there are those on the obsessive compulsive scale LOL
[/quote]

Quilty as charged. I also leave my GPS on when I'm driving around town....sure I know where I'm going, but I like toys.








[/quote]

Frankly, given the option of displaying the moving map, or the MPG, I'll take the map any day!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Good point....I can also stream MP3 from the GPS to my stereo, so can watch the map or watch MP3's data. GuessI should keep 1 eye on the road.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I do this all the time...drive my DW crazy. I like to see the difference on the way out and on the way back.


And then there are those on the obsessive compulsive scale LOL
[/quote]

Quilty as charged. I also leave my GPS on when I'm driving around town....sure I know where I'm going, but I like toys.








[/quote]

Frankly, given the option of displaying the moving map, or the MPG, I'll take the map any day!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]

Good point....I can also stream MP3 from the GPS to my stereo, so can watch the map or watch MP3's data. GuessI should keep 1 eye on the road.








[/quote]

At least.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Quilty as charged. I also leave my GPS on when I'm driving around town....sure I know where I'm going, but I like toys.


ROFL. You too, eh? I'm so bad I now feel insecure driving to work (for the 578th time) without the stupid thing on.
[/quote]

Try using it when you drive to your parents house...mine have lived in the same house since 1961....and I still like have the GPS on.....Heheheheh..








[/quote]

You say that like it's a bad thing.







You just never know when you might have to take an unexpected detour on an unfamiliar road.














And I have to keep up my reputation as a gadget geek somehow.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Camping Fan said:


> Quilty as charged. I also leave my GPS on when I'm driving around town....sure I know where I'm going, but I like toys.


ROFL. You too, eh? I'm so bad I now feel insecure driving to work (for the 578th time) without the stupid thing on.
[/quote]

Try using it when you drive to your parents house...mine have lived in the same house since 1961....and I still like have the GPS on.....Heheheheh..








[/quote]

You say that like it's a bad thing.







You just never know when you might have to take an unexpected detour on an unfamiliar road.














And I have to keep up my reputation as a gadget geek somehow.








[/quote]

Gadget Geeks Unite!!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

GEEKS


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> GEEKS


Not sure I like that tone Mister!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

sorry..... geek.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> sorry..... geek.


that is better.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Sayonara said:


> sorry..... geek.


That's *MR.* geek to you, buster!









When we go boondocking together and we're surfing away on the internet you'll change your tune.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BoaterDan said:


> sorry..... geek.


That's *MR.* geek to you, buster!









When we go boondocking together and we're surfing away on the internet you'll change your tune.








[/quote]

boondocking and internet are not allowed in the same sentence (except to say they are not allowed in the same sentence of course)


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Geeks Unite!!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Y-Guy said:


> Geeks Unite!!!!











[/quote]
Oh boy...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Geeks Unite!!!!











[/quote]

Should say "have" instead of "Shall"


----------

